# My humble 10 gallon...



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been going back and forth about posting my tank pics, but here they are. It's a 10 gallon, with fake plants, natural gravel, a piece of Malaysian driftwood, and a slate ledge/cave that I made.

It is the home to a male Sunburst platy, a male Red Wag platy and 6 Harlequin Rasboras.

Let me know what you think and thanks for looking!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Says the guy with the great looking tank! lol. Nice job, I like the natural look too.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I loveee your set up!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! Makes me feel good knowing others like it. This is a big step up from where it was. Started out with black and red gravel and pirate ships/sunken treasure. I really just didnt like it. After seeing some tanks on here with the natural look, I was hooked. Had to changed mine out.

I think the left corner came out pretty well. I needed something to hide some of the light so I bought 2 plants that are taller than the tank. One is in the gravel like normal and the top flops over and floats. The other, I took the bottom off and tied a suction cup to it and stuck it to the glass a couple inches below the waterline so that it will float.

The little rock in the middle was picked out by my 14 month old son. This tank has really been great for him. He has to do physical therapy and he will stand in front of it and watch the fishies all the while not realizing he is doing therapy. Win Win!

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

I feel kind of dumb right now....I was on another forum looking at tank pics and came across someone who has the same tank. They have the heater fully submersed and the water up to the black frame. I thought to myself, "what are you doing! thats not a fully submersible heater!", so I went to the Marineland website and looked at the spec sheet for the equipment included in the bundle and sure enough....it IS fully submersible! Sure glad I didn't post my thoughts first. So tonight I will be pushing the heater down a little further and topping off the water. Im glad too, cuz having that gap was kind of annoying.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

For fake plants, that looks pretty good. Nicely done.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks snyderguy. We really like it.

Here is an updated pic with the water topped off....think the fish got tired of pics cuz the platies are hiding behind the driftwood and the Harlequins are all along the side of the tank, lol. Also moved the feeding ring to the back corner so its out of sight unless looking slightly up at the tank.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

nice looking tank, neat and simple ;-)
I personally love the natural gravel


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice tank!!

lol,i thought the plants were real


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Humble? No need to be humble. That's one of the best planted tanks I've ever seen.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think those plants are fake funlad3 lol

But I must agree with the rest, it's an awesome looking tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Psh. His new planted tank stomps circles around this one


----------

